# اللهجة المغربية: هدر هدير تهديرا (معناها بالفصحى)



## marocaine

السلام عليكم جميعا
نظرا  لاستغراب  البعض خاصة بعض الاخوة العرب من اللكنة المغربية، اما انها صعبة  الفهم  او انها اشبه بالهندية   ونحن هنا لنفيد ونستفيدونوضح بعض الكلمات المتداولة كثيرا في المغرب واصلها ومعانيها، فاعلموا انه  اذا هناك من هم فصحاء في اللغة العربية  الام فانهم  لا يجدون صغوبة في فهم اللكنة المغربية
ودليل  ذلك انه  هناك عرب  يفهمون اللكنة المغربية  لكن البعض  لا و نحن هنا  لنوصل الفهم والمعنى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كلمة هدر او الهدور

كلمة جد متداولة في المغرب معناها  هو تكلم  اي هدر  والكلام اي الهدور
الان نوضح المعنى للكلمة لغة 
هدر .:                                    
1 - مصدر  هدر. 2 - باطل، ساقط، ضائع: «ذهب دمه هدرا، ذهب ماله هدرا».
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]





هدر يهدر ويهدر : هدرا وهدرا .:                                    
1 - الدم أو غيره: بطل، صار مباحا. 2 - الدم أو غيره: أبطله.
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هدر يهدر : هدرا وتهدارا وهديرا .:                                    
1 - الجمل أو الحمام: ردد صوته في حنجرته. 2 - الشراب: غلا. 3 - ت جرة النبيذ: غلا فيها النبيذ. 4 - الرعد: صوت. 5 - النخل: انشق أول ثمره. 6 - الجوف: انتفخ.
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هدر يهدر : هدورا وهديرا:                                    
العشب: طال جدا وعظم
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هدر .:                                    
1 - مصدر  هدر يهدر ويهدر. 2 - باطل، ساقط، ضائع. 3 - أسقاط لا خير فيهم: «هم قوم هدر».
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هدر:                                    
رجل ثقيل لا خير فيه، جمع :هدرة
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هدر تهديرا:                                    
الجمل أو الحمام: تردد صوته في حنجرته
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


أهدر إهدارا . (هدر):                                    
1 - دمه: أباحه، أبطله «أهدر الحاكم دم المجرم». 2 - كرامته: أذلها.
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هدَر:                                    
1 - مصدر هدَرَ1 
• ذهَب دَمُه هَدَرًا: لم يؤخَذ بثأره، ولم تُؤدَّ فيه دية، - ذهَب سعيُه هَدَرًا: باطلاً. 
2 - أَسْقاط من ناس لا خير فيهم "فشاور العقلَ واترك غيره هَدَرًا ... فالعقل خير مُشيرٍ ضمَّه النّادي".
*المعجم: *اللغة العربية المعاصر - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


هَدْر:                                    
مصدر هدَرَ1 وهدَرَ2 
• ذهَب دَمُه هَدْرًا: لم يُؤخَذ بثأره، ولم تُؤدَّ فيه دية، - ذهَب سعيُه هَدَرًا: باطلاً.
*المعجم: *اللغة العربية المعاصر - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


تتمة >>>>


هدر:                                    
ه د ر: هَدَر دمه بطل وبابه ضرب و أَهْدَرَهُ السلطان أي أبطله وأباحه وذهب دمه هَدْرا بسكون الدال وفتحها أي باطلا ليس فيه قود ولا عقل و هَدَرَ الحمام صوَّت وهَدَرَ البعير ردَّد صوته في حنجرته تقول منهما هَدَرَ يهدِرُ بالكسر هَدِيراً
*المعجم: *مختار الصحاح - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هدر - هَدَرٌ:                                    
[هـ د ر]. (مصدر هَدَرَ). ن. هَدْرٌ.
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هدر - هَدْرٌ:                                    
[هـ د ر]. (مصدر هَدَرَ). "ذَهَبَ دَمُهُ هَدْراً" : أَيْ بَاطِلاً. "ذَهَبَ سَعْيُهُ هَدْراً".
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هدر - هَدَّرَ:                                    
[هـ د ر]. (فعل: رباعي لازم). هَدَّرَ، يُهَدِّرُ، مصدر تَهْدِيرٌ.
1."هَدَّرَ الْحَمَامُ" : تَرَدَّدَ صَوْتُهُ فِي حَنْجَرَتِهِ.
2."هَدَّرَ الْجَمَلُ" : جَأَرَ.
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هدر - هَدَرَ:                                    
[هـ د ر]. (فعل: ثلاثي لازم متعد). هَدَرْتُ، أَهْدُرُ، مصدر هَدَرٌ، هَدْرٌ.
1."هَدَرَ الدَّمُ" : بَطُلَ.
2."هَدَرَ الدَّمَ" : أَبْطَلَهُ.
3."هَدَرَ ثَرْوَتَهُ" : بَدَّدَهَا، شَتَّتَهَا بِلاَ فَائِدَةٍ.
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هدر - هَدَرَ:                                    
[هـ د ر]. (ف ثلاثي لازم). هَدَرَ، يَهْدِرُ، مصدر هَدْرٌ، هَدِيرٌ .
1. "هَدَرَ الْحَمَامُ" : قَرْقَرَ، أَيْ كَرَّرَ صَوْتَهُ فِي حَنْجَرَتِهِ، هَدَلَ.
2. "هَدَرَ الْبَعِيرُ" : رَدَّدَ صَوْتَهُ فِي حَنْجَرَتِهِ. "هَدَرَ الْأَسَدُ".
3. "هَدَرَ الرَّعْدُ" : أَرْعَدَ.
4. "هَدَرَ مُحَرِّكُ السَّيَّارَةِ" : أَحْدَثَ صَوْتاً مُدَوِّياً.
5. "هَدَرَ الصَّبِيُّ" : أَرَاغَ الْكَلاَمَ وَهُوَ صَغِيرٌ.
6. "هَدَرَ الشَّرَابُ" : غَلاَ.
7. "هَدَرَ الْجَوْفُ " : اِنْتَفَخَ.
8. "هَدَرَ الْعُشْبُ هَدِيراً وهُدُوراً" : طَالَ وَعَظُمَ.
9."هَدَرَ الحَائِطُ هُدُوراً" : سَقَطَ.
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هَدَرَ:                                    
هَدَرَ _ُ هَدْرًا، وهَدَرًا: بَطَلَ.
ويقال: هَدَرَ الشيءَ: أَبْطَلَهُ [لازم ومتعد].
و_ البَعيرُ، أَو الحَمَامُ _ِ هَدْرًا، وهَدِيرًا: رَدَّدَ صَوتَهُ في حَنْجرَته.
ويقال: هَدَرَ الغُلاَمُ: أَرَاغَ الكلامَ وهو صَغِيرٌ.
و_ الشَّرابُ: غَلاَ.
و_ اللَّبَنُ: خَثُرَ أَعْلاَهُ.
و_ الجوفُ: انْتَفَخَ.
فهو هادرٌ، وهَدَّارٌ.
و_ الشيءُ، هُدُورًا: سَقَطَ.
و_ العُشْبُ: طال وكثر وتَمّ.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هَدَرُ:                                    
الهَدَرُ : الهَدْرُ.
و_ الأَسقاط من النَّاس لا خير فيهم.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هَدَّرَ:                                    
هَدَّرَ : بالغ في الهَدِير.
وفي المثل: "كالمُهَدِّر في العُنَّة": يُضرَبُ لمن يَصيحُ ويُجلِّبُ ولا يُنَفِّذُ قولَهُ ولا فِعلَه.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هَدْرُ:                                    
الهَدْرُ : السَّاقِطُ الباطلُ.
و_ يقال: ذَهَبَ دمُه هَدْرًا: ليس فيه قَوَدٌ ولا عَقْلٌ.
وذهَبَ سَعيُه هَدْرًا: باطلاً.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​
هِدْرُ:                                    
الهِدْرُ : الثَّقيلُ لا خيرَ فيه.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
​


----------



## WadiH

أخي العزيز لقد أبعدت النجعة

الهدرة المغربية لا علاقة لها بكلمة (هدر) الفصيحة التي ذكرتها أعلاه
وإنما أصلها (هذر) بالذال المعجمة وهي كلمة فصيحة تعني الكلام
فالرجل المهذار هو الرجل كثير الكلامي
وما زالت تستخدم بهذا المعنى في جزيرة العرب اليوم
ولذلك إذا سمعنا الإخوة المغاربة يتحدثون عن الهدرة ندرك مباشرة أنهم يعنون الهذرة أي الكلام ولا نجد صعوبة في فهم ذلك​


----------



## Xence

أنا أيضا أميل إلى ترجيح (هذر) كأصل لكلمة (هدر) المستعملة لدينا ، ولكنه يبقى مجرد افتراض يحتاج إلى وثائق مدوّنة لتأكيده وتعزيزه .. سيما وأن قرونا عديدة تفصلنا عن فترة بداية تعريب المغرب . ا​


----------



## Masjeen

في الجزيرة العربية يقال يهذر أي يتكلم أعتقد أنها الأصل لكلمة يهدر المغربية
المغاربة يبدلون حرف الذال بالدال​


----------



## marocaine

شكرا  لمروركم   بالنسبة  لكلمة  هدر  بالدال الغير المعجمة  وهي الاصل والصح في النطق والكتابة، اي هدر بدون ذال معجمة  فهي تعني  تردد الصوت  بالحنجرة  وهذا هو السليم.

اما الهذر بالذال المعجمة  او فعل هذر  فالمعنى  الصائب  او الصحيح للكلمة  هو  سقوط ما لا ينبغي من الكلام او التكلم  بما لا ينبغي باعتبار المعنى بالجملة  مثال  انت  شنو تهذر  اي ماذا تقول  واذا قلنا معناها حسب الجملة تعني المعنى الصحيح عندما  تكون  بصيغة انت  شنو تهذر شنو قاعد تقول؟  لما  يكون احد قال كلاما   ليس بمحله  فهنا  معنى  يصح لما نقول  هذر  هذا  اذا  بحثنا  بعمق في معاني الكلمات. 

ربما كلاهما  يعني  التكلم  ولكن الصحيح بالقول هدر ليس هذر  بالذال المعجمة  

اي ما ورد ذكره  عن  معنى كلمة هدر   اعلاه  فهو الصحيح  ويمكن الرجوع  الى   قواميس عدة    ونحن هنا نأخذ ونعطي بالكلام لاجل ان  نصل  للمعاني الصحيحة   فاذا  وجدت  معنى اخر للكلمة  او  عكس ما انا اسردته  هنا  فتفضل  مع دليل لتعم الفائدة للجميع.

وقد توصلت انا للآتي


الهَذْرُ:                                    

الهَذْرُ _ يقال: لا نَزْرٌ ولا هَذْرٌ: لا قليلٌ ولا كثير.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
الهَذِرُ:                                    
الهَذِرُ : المِهْذَارُ.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
الهَذَرُ:                                    
الهَذَرُ : سَقَطُ الكلام.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
الهذر:                                    
بالتحريك مص‍ هذر وهذر ، التكلم بما لا ينبغي
*المعجم: *مصطلحات فقهية - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
الهذر بسكون الذال:                                    
سقط الكلام = الكلام الذي لا ينبغي .
*المعجم: *مصطلحات فقهية - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]




Masjeen said:


> في الجزيرة العربية يقال يهذر أي يتكلم أعتقد أنها الأصل لكلمة يهدر المغربية
> المغاربة يبدلون حرف الذال بالدال​




لكليهما  معنى تختص به  وليس لهما نفس المعنى  لغة لكن ربما   المصدر  يمكن القول انه واحد  والمعنى باللغة العامية ايضا واحد لكن لغة  وبالفصحى  فهو  بيختلف تماما 

الاولى  الهذر تعني سقوط الكلام  او قول ما لا يجب قوله اثناء الحديث او التحدث

والثانية الهدر  هو صدور الصوت او تردد الصوت  بالحنجرة

والله اعلم




Wadi Hanifa said:


> أخي العزيز لقد أبعدت النجعة
> 
> الهدرة المغربية لا علاقة لها بكلمة (هدر) الفصيحة التي ذكرتها أعلاه
> وإنما أصلها (هذر) بالذال المعجمة وهي كلمة فصيحة تعني الكلام
> فالرجل المهذار هو الرجل كثير الكلامي
> وما زالت تستخدم بهذا المعنى في جزيرة العرب اليوم
> ولذلك إذا سمعنا الإخوة المغاربة يتحدثون عن الهدرة ندرك مباشرة أنهم يعنون الهذرة أي الكلام ولا نجد صعوبة في فهم ذلك​




يجب  ان تعلم انه هذر  اذا  لها علاقة  فهذا  كما تنطق بالخليج  وهي تعني التكلم  لكن لغة  تعني سقوط  ما لا ينبغي قوله 

اما  بالاوساط المغربية  نقول هدر ومعناها بالوسط المغربي  اي تكلم   ,,  و لغة  لها  نفس المعنى  نفسه لا تغيير

الهدر اي تردد الصوت بالحنجرة  وبالاوساط المغربية والجزائرية  نقول هدر  ليس هذر  وصحيح  ليس لكلمة هدر وهذرنفس المعنى  لغة لكن ربما   المصدر  يمكن القول انه واحد  والمعنى باللغة العامية ايضا واحد كما بالمغرب والجزائر كما بالخليجلكن لغة  وبالفصحى  فهو  بيختلف تماما

الاولى  الهذر تعني سقوط الكلام  او قول ما لا يجب قوله اثناء الحديث او التحدث

والثانية الهدر  هو صدور الصوت او تردد الصوت  بالحنجرة  هذا  الصحيح

والله اعلم




Xence said:


> أنا أيضا أميل إلى ترجيح (هذر) كأصل لكلمة (هدر) المستعملة لدينا ، ولكنه يبقى مجرد افتراض يحتاج إلى وثائق مدوّنة لتأكيده وتعزيزه .. سيما وأن قرونا عديدة تفصلنا عن فترة بداية تعريب المغرب . ا​


 ليس شرط تعريب المغرب لانه   ربما  وجود كلمات  لها  نفس المعنى بالخليج فهو  ربما يعزو ذلك والله اعلم الى نزوح قبيلة بنو هلال  ابو زيد الهلالي لصحراء المغرب ونجد بالصحراء  نطقهم مثل الخليج للكلمات
والله اعلم والذي ليده توضيحا مع  دليل  يتفضل لتعم الفائدة للجميع وشكرا,


----------



## Xence

ما أقصده بتعريب المغرب الكبير هو تبنّي معظم أهاليه للغة العربية كلغة تواصل ، رغم امتلاكهم للغتهم الأمازيغية الأصلية ..وهذه مسألة تاريخية ليس من السهل الحسم فيها هنا .. أما بالنسبة للعرب الهلاليين وغيرهم الذين نزحوا واستوطنوا في مناطق عديدة فهذا أمر مفروغ منه ، ولا ينكره أحد .. وقد سبق لي أن أشرت إلى هذه المسألة في مشاركات سابقة .. وبالمناسبة ، الأخ الذي قال أن المغاربة يبدلون الذال دالا ، فهذا صحيح في بعض المناطق (الساحلية عموما) ، لكنه غير صحيح في كل المناطق .. فالمناطق الداخلية عندنا في الجزائر تنطق الذال وبقية الحروف نطقا سليما .. لذلك قلت أن إرجاع أصل كلمة (هدر) إلى (هذر) هو مجرد افتراض ... لكن من ناحية أخرى يجب أن نعترف أن المعاني الواردة في المعاجم لكلمة (هدر) بعيدة شيئا ما عن المعنى المتداول اليوم عندنا... ا​


----------



## marocaine

ايوة صحيح

لكن عندنا احنا  نعني بها  الكلام  بالمغرب  او تكلم  نفس الجزائر

واذا كانت ليست بنفس المعنى  فما هو معناها اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟

على فكرة  انه نحن  بالشمال نقول غير ذلك  تكلم وقول   اي قل 

ولا نستخدم الكلمة   هدر  لكن  من يستخدمونها  عندنا بمناطق اخرى فهذا هو المعنى نفسه

تكلم فقط  وشكراا


----------



## ayed

مازالت هذه الكلمة مستعملة في أوساط بدو نجد..س:"من ا*لهدرة *عنده ذا الليل؟"(من الحديث عنده هذه الليلة والسمر)ص:"الهدرة عند محمد".وهي بمثابة اجتماع عادي يتخلله قهوة و"أتاي" وأحاديث عادية.فلان *هذرمي*: بمعنى أن فلان كثير الحديث على غير طائل أي يتحدث كثيراً حتى بلا سببنقول :"*هدر *البعير أو الجمل"إذا أصدر صوتاً وهو هائج ​


----------



## إسكندراني

ayed said:


> مازالت هذه الكلمة مستعملة في أوساط بدو نجد..س:"من ا*لهدرة *عنده ذا الليل؟"(من الحديث عنده هذه الليلة والسمر)ص:"الهدرة عند محمد".وهي بمثابة اجتماع عادي يتخلله قهوة و"أتاي" وأحاديث عادية.فلان *هذرمي*: بمعنى أن فلان كثير الحديث على غير طائل أي يتحدث كثيراً حتى بلا سببنقول :"*هدر *البعير أو الجمل"إذا أصدر صوتاً وهو هائج ​


أيقولون أتاي في بدو نجد؟


----------



## ayed

*لا.. يا أسكندراني.. نحن نستعمل كلمة"شاهي" إنما أدخلت كلمة"أتاي" مخاطباً بها الأخ المغربي الذي يناقش الموضوع*


----------



## Masjeen

نسيت أن أشير إلى أن كلمة هذر بالجزيرة العربية تعني الكلام الكثير أو الكلام الذي لا معنى له
مثلا يهذري أي يهذي 
أو يهذر أي يتكلم كثيرا
أو هذرة كثرة الكلام
 مثلا.. بسكم هذرة أي كفو عن كثرة الكلام
​


----------



## إسكندراني

الغريب أنّ الكلمة دخلت على المصرية كـ«هزار» بمعنى مختلف
ولا أظنّني سمعت «هدر» في مصر أبداً


----------



## Masjeen

هذا دليل أن أصل الكلمة هو هذر
المصريون يبدلون الذال بالزاي 
والمغاربة يبدولون الذال بالدال​


----------



## Xence

لقد سبق وأن قلت أننا في معظم مناطق الجزائر ننطق الذال نطقا سليما ، ومع ذلك نقول (الهدرة) عوض (الكلام) .. وبالتالي فهذا يضعف فرضية أن يكون الأصل هو (هذرة) .. إنه مجرد احتمال فقط ، ما لم نعثر مثلا على وثائق تاريخية تثبت صحة هذا الافتراض​


----------



## Jawaher

أؤيد اصل كلمة هدر بمعنى تكلم والقصد منها اخراج صوت فقط وهناك كلمة اخرى مغربية لها نفس المعنى وهي يدوي بفتح الياء وتسكين الدال ونقول هدير المياه ودوي القنابل فالمقصود الصوت فقط والله اعلم وبالنسبة لكلمة هذر بالدال المعجمة فهي الكلام غير المرغوب فيه والأخوة المصريون ينطقونها هزر ويقولون انت بتهزر ولا إيه


----------



## Imad Net

Xence said:


> لقد سبق وأن قلت أننا في معظم مناطق الجزائر ننطق الذال نطقا سليما ، ومع ذلك نقول (الهدرة) عوض (الكلام) .. وبالتالي فهذا يضعف فرضية أن يكون الأصل هو (هذرة) .. إنه مجرد احتمال فقط ، ما لم نعثر مثلا على وثائق تاريخية تثبت صحة هذا الافتراض​


هذا صحيح


----------



## TheRiLi

* الهدير* = أليس هو صوت المياه أو الشلالات ؟؟
هذا يعني أن كلمة : *هدر ، يهدر
 تعني أنه يصدر صوتا .. في وقتنا الحالي تعني أنه يتكلم ولا يشترط أن يقول كلاماً ذا معنى
*: والدليل أنن نستخدم هذه الكلمة كنوع من الإستهانة كقولنا

[*ما هذه* *الهدرة* *التي أسمعها*؟]

: وأيضا

[*هناك* *هدرة* *تدور حولك*]

وغيرها، ومع ذلك يبدو أن هذه الكلمة إكتسحت المجال وغزت الأسواق  على حساب كلمات أخرى وأقصد هنا أنني أفترض أنه كانت هناك كلمتين أو أكثر للتعبير عن [ *الكلام *] وذلك لأنه في الأغاني الشعبية القديمة نجد أنهم يستخدمون كلمة [ *الكلام*] وأيضا في الأشعار العامية القديمة والقصص البائدة وأيضا كلام بعض كبار السن وبعض الأمثلة المتداولة ومنها "*لحديث قياس*" أي بمعنى [ *الكلام درر*] وغيرها من المصادر التي تؤكد أن كلمة "*هدرة*" ومشتقاتها هي كلمة عربية فصيحة كانت تستخدم للدلالة على نوع معين من الكلام وهو الصخب والضجيج وهي من [ *هدير الماء*] وتستخدم قديما للتوبيخ أو الملامة كأن تقول : "*بركاو ما تهدروا*" بمعنى : [ *أوقفوا هذا الهدير* ]، ولكن مع مرور الوقت أصبحت هذه الكلمة هي المتداولة وهذا شأن كل الكلمات بالعامية، تكون كلمة ثانوية أو تعبير مجازي بالفصحى ولكن إستخدامها بشكل مكثف يقضي على الكلمة الفصيحة ويجعل الكلمة المجازية هي الأصل مع مراعات تغيير النطق ليتناسب مع لسان القوم ولهذا يتم تصريف كلمة [ *الهدير*] بالعامية وعليه لدينا الكلمة التالي :ـ

* الهدرة* = *الكلام* وهي مثل الكلام ، مفردٌ وجمع
*الهدرات* = جمع شاذ أي بمعنى : جمع الجمع ولا يستخدم إلا للإستهزاء يعني : عامية العامية   ملاحظة : بما أن كلمة "الكلم" هي أعم وأشمل من كلمة "الكلام" فيمكن إستخدامها في حالة الترجمة إن كان مناسباً
 *الهدور* = جمع الجمع أيضا ولكن هو جمع الأمازيغيين بمعنى : جمع التكسير بما أن الأمازيغ لا يحسنون العربية فلا يعرفون أن : هدرة هي مؤنثة وللمؤنث جمع خاص به وهو المؤنث السالم

_هذا ما وصل إليه عقلي وتبادر إلى ذهني من توفيق العلي القدير ، فما كان من خير فهو من الله أولا ومنه أخيراً وما كان من نقص فهو مني ومن الشياطين فأعوذ من نزغاتها وأن يحضرون
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته_​


----------

